# Vaccine is enormously effective



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

From today's Washington Post:

*CDC Study: Fully vaccinated seniors 94% less likely to be hospitalized*

The Pfizer-BioNTech and Moderna vaccines being deployed to fight the coronavirus pandemic are highly effective in preventing hospitalizations among older adults, the group most at risk for severe disease and death, according to a federal study released Wednesday. 

While not surprising, the results are reassuring because they provide the first real-world evidence in the United States that both vaccines prevent severe covid-19 illness, as they did in clinical trials, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.
In the study, fully vaccinated adults 65 and older were 94 percent less likely to be hospitalized with covid-19 than than unvaccinated people of the same age, according to the CDC. People who were partially vaccinated were 64 percent less likely to be hospitalized with the disease than the unvaccinated.

The risk for severe illness increases with age, and because older adults are at highest risk, the CDC prioritized them for vaccination. About 68 percent of adults 65 and older in the United States — more than 37 million people — have been fully inoculated, the data shows.

Early reports from Israel documented the real-world effectiveness of vaccination, including among older adults, but those reports looked only at those inoculated with the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine. In the CDC analysis, both Pfizer and Moderna were represented.

The analysis is one of many by the CDC and other groups to assess the effectiveness of the coronavirus vaccines in real-life conditions. In the United Kingdom, another study released Wednesday found that a single dose of the Pfizer-BioNTech or Oxford-AstraZeneca vaccine may reduce transmission of the coronavirus within households by almost 50 percent. Researchers from Public Health England said that protection was seen around two weeks after vaccination — regardless of a person’s age or contacts.

British Health Secretary Matt Hancock called the findings “terrific news,” adding that the results further reinforced the need for people to get vaccinated to end the pandemic.

The Public Health England study found that those infected with the coronavirus three weeks after receiving one dose of vaccine were between 38 and 49 percent less likely to pass on the infection to close contacts, compared with those who were unvaccinated. The study was based on 57,000 people from 24,000 households who were considered contacts of a vaccinated person.

In the United States, CDC Director Rochelle Walensky welcomed that agency’s findings about protection for fully vaccinated older adults.
“The results are promising for our communities and hospitals,” Walensky said in a statement. “As our vaccination efforts continue to expand, covid-19 patients will not overwhelm health care systems — leaving hospital staff, beds, and services available for people who need them for other medical conditions.”

Until now, there had not really been “system-level evidence for both mRNA vaccines at the community level,” said Jeanne Marrazzo, director of infectious diseases at the University of Alabama at Birmingham.

Death rates for hospitalized older adults can be six to eight times that of people younger than 65, Marrazzo said in an email. Nearly half the individuals in the analysis were over 75.

The data gives clinicians even greater confidence in telling patients, “This vaccine will keep you out of the hospital if you get covid — and that is not a place you want to be!” she said.

Carlos del Rio, a professor of medicine and global health at Emory University, said: “When you see that being fully vaccinated essentially eliminates the risk of being hospitalized with covid even if you get infected, it makes me very happy.”

Unlike during the clinical trials, the CDC analysis of data took place as more-transmissible and potentially more-deadly variants of the virus were circulating, primarily B.1.1.7, which was first identified in the United Kingdom and is now the dominant strain in the United States.

The CDC study looked at hospitalizations among 417 participants during the first three months of this year at 24 hospitals in 14 states. Researchers compared prior covid-19 vaccination in a group of 187 patients who tested positive for the coronavirus infection with a very similar control group of 230 patients who tested negative. To determine the real-world effectiveness of the vaccines in preventing hospitalization, they compared the odds of prior vaccination between these groups.
Among the 187 patients who tested positive, for example, only one person (less than 1 percent) had been fully vaccinated. But in the other group, 18 (8 percent) had been fully vaccinated. Even though the numbers are relatively small, the difference was still significant because it shows that patients with covid-19 were significantly less likely to have completed full vaccination with the Pfizer-BioNTech or Moderna vaccine, the data shows.

As expected, the analysis confirmed that vaccination provided no protection to people who had received their first dose less than two weeks earlier. It takes two weeks for the body to mount an immune response after vaccination.
_Jennifer Hassan in London contributed to this report._


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2021)

I can’t understand why so many politicians are still wearing the mask, even when alone. I think it doesn’t show a lot of confidence in the vaccine. I was speaking with an acquaintance this morning and he told me he wasn’t going to get the vaccines until at least December. I asked him why he was waiting. He told me that because the manufacturers are saying that we will likely need a booster in late fall/early winter, he was going to wait? Go figure.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

911 said:


> I can’t understand why so many politicians are still wearing the mask, even when alone. I think it doesn’t show a lot of confidence in the vaccine. I was speaking with an acquaintance this morning and he told me he wasn’t going to get the vaccines until at least December. I asked him why he was waiting. He told me that because the manufacturers are saying that we will likely need a booster in late fall/early winter, he was going to wait? Go figure.


If the vaccine isn't 100% why would we want to not use the masks? You can still get the virus and they mask it supposed to help you avoid that. It has nothing to do with confidence. It's common sense.


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If the vaccine isn't 100% why would we want to not use the masks? You can still get the virus and they mask it supposed to help you avoid that. It has nothing to do with confidence. It's common sense.


OK, so here’s what I have been told by some medical experts. If you had the Virus and the vaccine shots, you can’t carry it and you can’t get the Virus. If you had the vaccine, but not the Virus, you “probably” won’t get the Virus and “probably” are not able to carry it.

Bottom line is that if you had the Virus and the shots, you only have a .003% of being a host (carrier) and the same chance of being reinfected. I called the hospital and offered my blood for anyone that needed the antibodies, but I have the most common blood type and the nurse said that they had an ample supply, but to call every Monday because the need does change and they may also be able to tell me if another hospital in the area is in need.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Medical experts?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

No offense but I don't know if I believe that or not. For myself personally I prefer to be more cautious. But then again...that's just me.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Apr 29, 2021)

Since I'm fully vaccinated, it's effective both medically and psychologically. I have confidence going about my daily activities. Protocols at the gym, medical offices and businesses that I frequent just seem second nature now.


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If the vaccine isn't 100% why would we want to not use the masks? You can still get the virus and they mask it supposed to help you avoid that. It has nothing to do with confidence. It's common sense.


Maybe I didn’t make myself clear. I am talking about being alone, or outside, or are able to maintain social distancing. I don’t. I trust what I am being told. I do when I have to get into a grocery store, post office, etc. 


MarciKS said:


> Medical experts?


Yes. I still go to Johns Hopkins for treatments. My Neurologist is a very good doctor and has shared with her patients a lot of COVID-19 information. She is on top of this disease.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Well considering the fact that we've had several become infected with COVID well into their 2nd vaccine here I just don't find that information to be accurate.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Maybe I didn’t make myself clear. I am talking about being alone, or outside, or are able to maintain social distancing. I don’t. I trust what I am being told. I do when I have to get into a grocery store, post office, etc.
> 
> Yes. I still go to Johns Hopkins for treatments. My Neurologist is a very good doctor and has shared with her patients a lot of COVID-19 information. She is on top of this disease.


I gotcha now.

I do have a question...how does a neurologist qualify as an expert on something that is a virus that mainly affects the lungs?


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well considering the fact that we've had several become infected with COVID well into their 2nd vaccine here I just don't find that information to be accurate.


Yes, I can understand your hesitancy. Around here, we have had only had 1 reinfection. My antibodies were checked when my blood was drawn for other testing. She said 


MarciKS said:


> I gotcha now.
> 
> I do have a question...how does a neurologist qualify as an expert on something that is a virus that mainly affects the lungs?


Mine affected the brain. Well, like a sensor or something that controls balancing. I still lose my balance, but only occasionally now. Before, it was like 10 times a day. I felt like I was going to fall. I am still more tired than I should be at times, but she told me not to worry. Everything is looking good. I did have a little breathing issue early in the onset, but the balance thing is still holding on, but much better. I am done with steroids and now it’s just going to take time for the brain to finish healing.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

911 said:


> Yes, I can understand your hesitancy. Around here, we have had only had 1 reinfection. My antibodies were checked when my blood was drawn for other testing. She said
> 
> Mine affected the brain. Well, like a sensor or something that controls balancing. I still lose my balance, but only occasionally now. Before, it was like 10 times a day. I felt like I was going to fall. I am still more tired than I should be at times, but she told me not to worry. Everything is looking good. I did have a little breathing issue early in the onset, but the balance thing is still holding on, but much better. I am done with steroids and now it’s just going to take time for the brain to finish healing.


Well I certainly hope your healing comes along nicely. Maybe someday we'll luck out and they'll find answers for this and many other things. *Hugs*


----------



## 911 (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well I certainly hope your healing comes along nicely. Maybe someday we'll luck out and they'll find answers for this and many other things. *Hugs*


Thank you. I feel really good, but like today, I was on a step stool and the next thing I knew, I was starting to fall backwards. I put the stool away and went for a walk.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From today's Washington Post:
> 
> *CDC Study: Fully vaccinated seniors 94% less likely to be hospitalized*
> 
> ...


I don't believe a word of it.

It works, it doesn't work, it prevents, it doesn't prevent, you still need to practice social distancing, you don't need to practice social distancing, you still need to wear a mask, you don't need to wear a mask, if you've been vaccinated you can't get the virus, if you've been vaccinated you can still get the virus, if you've been vaccinated to can't pass the virus onto others, if you've been vaccinated you can still pass the virus onto others. Where does it end.

The right-hand has been lying to the left-hand so much, neither the left-hand or the right-hand knows the truth anymore from all the lies and cockamamie that's been dreamed-up, drummed-up, and dredged-up since the start of Covid-19.

I see this as nothing more than a feeble attempt at stimulating public confidence in a vaccine that IMO so far has proven to be futile against this pandemic.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well considering the fact that we've had several become infected with COVID well into their 2nd vaccine here I just don't find that information to be accurate.



Marci, I am not sure what you mean by "well into their 2nd vaccine here."  Does that mean a long time after getting the 2nd vaccine, or what?  According to the article, immunity doesn't really happen until two weeks after the 2nd shot.  Your body needs that much time to build up antibodies.

I think this article is very encouraging. Also, in my county, we have a high rate of vaccination, and the lowest rate of Covid in the state. The figures don't lie. The more people that receive the vaccine, the lower the rate of infection, and definitely the lower rate of death. At least most of the "old folks" around here have had enough sense to do what they can to protect their own health.

We still have to wear masks indoors in public buildings and in all the apartment buildings, as far as I know. That is probably a necessary precaution, as not everybody has been immunized yet. But I am so glad I am!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Marci, I am not sure what you mean by "well into their 2nd vaccine here."  Does that mean a long time after getting the 2nd vaccine, or what?  According to the article, immunity doesn't really happen until two weeks after the 2nd shot.  Your body needs that much time to build up antibodies.
> 
> I think this article is very encouraging. Also, in my county, we have a high rate of vaccination, and the lowest rate of Covid in the state. The figures don't lie. The more people that receive the vaccine, the lower the rate of infection, and definitely the lower rate of death. At least most of the "old folks" around here have had enough sense to do what they can to protect their own health.
> 
> We still have to wear masks indoors in public buildings and in all the apartment buildings, as far as I know. That is probably a necessary precaution, as not everybody has been immunized yet. But I am so glad I am!


For example 2 or 3 mo after their 2nd vaccine


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Marci, I am not sure what you mean by "well into their 2nd vaccine here."  Does that mean a long time after getting the 2nd vaccine, or what?  According to the article, immunity doesn't really happen until two weeks after the 2nd shot.  Your body needs that much time to build up antibodies.
> 
> I think this article is very encouraging. Also, in my county, we have a high rate of vaccination, and the lowest rate of Covid in the state. The figures don't lie. The more people that receive the vaccine, the lower the rate of infection, and definitely the lower rate of death. At least most of the "old folks" around here have had enough sense to do what they can to protect their own health.
> 
> We still have to wear masks indoors in public buildings and in all the apartment buildings, as far as I know. That is probably a necessary precaution, as not everybody has been immunized yet. But I am so glad I am!


Yes but this is the deal...I don't know if people don't understand this or what...even if everyone took the vaccine that doesn't mean the virus won't continue to live and spread. The vaccines don't make the flu disappear. So even if everyone took the vaccine that's no guarantee we won't still need a world with mask wearing.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> It works, it doesn't work, it prevents, it doesn't prevent, you still need to practice social distancing, you don't need to practice social distancing, you still need to wear a mask, you don't need to wear a mask, if you've been vaccinated you can't get the virus, if you've been vaccinated you can still get the virus, if you've been vaccinated to can't pass the virus onto others, if you've been vaccinated you can still pass the virus onto others. Where does it end.
> 
> ...


CDC.


----------



## Dana (Apr 29, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I don't believe a word of it.
> 
> It works, it doesn't work, it prevents, it doesn't prevent, you still need to practice social distancing, you don't need to practice social distancing, you still need to wear a mask, you don't need to wear a mask, if you've been vaccinated you can't get the virus, if you've been vaccinated you can still get the virus, if you've been vaccinated to can't pass the virus onto others, if you've been vaccinated you can still pass the virus onto others. Where does it end.
> 
> ...



*Quote "I see this as nothing more than a feeble attempt at stimulating public confidence in a vaccine that IMO so far has proven to be futile against this pandemic."*

Really???  Someone ought to place you in a darkened room and only release you when you recover from your malady 
.


----------



## digifoss (Apr 29, 2021)

I think the vaccines do work, they are not the miracle drug that they are being billed as, but in the long run they do more good than harm.  There are still risks in taking any of them though, and for me, the risk still outweighs the benefit and I won't  get one.  Part of my decision has to do with the risk of me even catching the virus is extremely low, miniscule - I'm much more likely to get hit by a train or crash on my motorcycle.  Then if I do get it, the chances of me dying from it, again, are extremely low.   My choice is an informed one, not arbirtary, and not based on modern alchemy or the opinions of others.   I'm not an anti-vaxxer, I am just not going  to get this vaccine.  That's the choice each person needs to make w/o letting opinions get in the way.  Don't do what I do, do what's right for you.


----------



## Furryanimal (Apr 30, 2021)

vaccination has driven down infection rates in Britain to a point where some scientists are saying the country cannot be considered to be in a pandemic.
i don’t understand why,given that,anyone thinks we should have any sort of restrictions once the vast majority have been vaccinated.
Vaccination is effective and while I remain concerned about future side effects I wish my second jab appointment would arrive!
And I’m still never getting a flu jab!


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 30, 2021)

Hope to get the J&J shot in a couple of weeks.  I get the flu shot every year, have had the Shingles shot and a few others.

Let the good times roll.


----------



## Dana (Apr 30, 2021)

The 50 + have now been given the go-ahead to have the vaccine. I am so pleased and made an appointment with my doctor, only to find my turn comes up end of June. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 30, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> CDC.
> 
> View attachment 162494


You can never be too safe can you.


----------

